# Little Swimming Worms!



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

what are these f*cking things in my tank little swimmin worms


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

T-wag said:


> what are these f*cking things in my tank little swimmin worms


Planaria worms are your invaders. Not to worry though. They are harmless. Clean the gravel real good, and stop overfeeding your fish. They will go away in time.

good luck,
Blue


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Planaria is harmless but it means that its time to do some more thorough tank maintainence.
How big and how often are your waterchanges and you have to start doing gravel vacs


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

In some cases I'm going to guess you most likely always have them.

I have them in my tank, not many but they're there if I really look for them, I myself do not over feed and do about 50% weekly w/c but I suspect it's just comes with keeping piranhas and the fact that they're such messy eaters and I find very small peaces of meat under rocks/drift when I do my weekly clean. You having a flowerhorn I don't really know what they eat or what you feed him but I suspect the same deal... I'm curious myself if a properly set up UV would kill them.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

um tank is actually recently new...i plugged in a really old powerhead and thats when i see them


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You need to post some pics of the lil Plum Flower. I just missed you the other day. Mike told me you had come in and got him. You may be better of going bare bottom, that's what I'm getting ready to do to my flower tanks. If you go bare bottom and have good filtration along with good tank maintnence you should be able to get rid of the invasion pretty fast.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

yeah ill post some pics up but i went bare bottom with a little powerhead to just help keep tank clean....he looks GOOOOD man


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm thinking of going bare bottom myself


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> I'm thinking of going bare bottom myself


Im going tiled bottom. Its pracically bare bottom, but looks way better and you can pick the tile colour (im going a natural rock dark grey/ black.)


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If they're stuck to the sides of the glass like little white slugs, they're planaria.
If they're free swimming, they're most likely nematodes.

Either way, the cause and treatment are the same.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

yup they were free swimming...the flowerhorn recently passed away...i think he got an internal parasite becuase he just passed over night with absolutly no signs of sickness...who knows


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ That's wild... picking up this thread that's sat dormant since July?


----------

